# bass trapping in large room



## asylum (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi Could anyone comment on this design - 
we are using Etahn Winer's bass trap designs - 
and mid high absorbers on this wall in the studio.
thanks


----------



## hybris (Jan 25, 2009)

I don't see any photo / illlustration?


----------



## asylum (Nov 30, 2007)

*Photo of room -*

For some reason its not uploading - I hope this works.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

For side walls and front wall, that would likely work fine. For the rear wall, you may want broadband bass control directly behind the seating positions.

Bryan


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Are you going to mount those bass traps parallel to the wall or bridging the corners?


----------

